# North east OK diner meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That time again north east OK diner meet 9th Sep at the OK diner on the A19 just south of Dolton starts at 7:30 see you there


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I should be there this time, i;m on the right shift for a change. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> I should be there this time, i;m on the right shift for a change. 8)


Good man back from Phils I see


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm going to the dentist that day might not make it


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Can a southerner come? I am working up in North Tyneside the day after


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Can a southerner come? I am working up in North Tyneside the day after


Yes mate all are welcome even southern mk2 drivers :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Can a southerner come? I am working up in North Tyneside the day after


Again ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

yeap no rest for the devilishly wicked... just remember your hard earned council tax is going to be paying my ways for 3 days


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah andy cars all done  And jammy d hope you can make it. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

malstt said:


> Yeah andy cars all done  And jammy d hope you can make it. 8)


I have no option got to go to work the day after...

Stupid SatNav took me to some godforsaken place this morning... now what was it called... W, W, Wallsend thats it Wallsend... I can see why the Romans gave up


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah andy cars all done  And jammy d hope you can make it. 8)
> ...


Weren't at Colbalt were you ?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


I was indeed you stalking me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're just on the other side of the A19


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jammyd said:


> Can a southerner come? I am working up in North Tyneside the day after


i might come along - we could have a moderator's mini meet :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Can a southerner come? I am working up in North Tyneside the day after
> ...


Please do mate


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Can a southerner come? I am working up in North Tyneside the day after
> ...


Be nice to meet you, I think I have met most of the others now


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll more than likely come this time....  Lets hope the weathers good.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I intended to be there. If I get my tyre(s) sorted I will be there but I might get my wheels powder coated as well, in which case I won't make it.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I intended to be there. If I get my tyre(s) sorted I will be there but I might get my wheels powder coated as well, in which case I won't make it.
> 
> Joe


I thought you had an old mans car, and the Jag :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I intended to be there. If I get my tyre(s) sorted I will be there but I might get my wheels powder coated as well, in which case I won't make it.
> ...


Dont old people drive MINI's? my mams got one so they must do!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Vals... better not continue that train of thought.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any one else coming along


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any one else coming along


Are you coming? QS or TTR?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any one else coming along
> ...


qS I think why you ask :?:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Not seen the QS's new shoes.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Should make this one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Another tooth has snapped :? I may be in the dentist longer than I thought, I'm sure Val can drive though if I still feel groggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Another tooth has snapped :? I may be in the dentist longer than I thought, I'm sure Val can drive though if I still feel groggy.


Its all the Mars bars you eat mate :wink:


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi there, I'm a new owner and I joined the forum last month or so.... I had a brief meet with some great people on the 5th in the lakes last weekend when I got the heads up about this wed's meet up so I'll pop along if that's O.K?  (see what I did there - ha ha! Sorry  )


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

scottydog said:


> Hi there, I'm a new owner and I joined the forum last month or so.... I had a brief meet with some great people on the 5th in the lakes last weekend when I got the heads up about this wed's meet up so I'll pop along if that's O.K?  (see what I did there - ha ha! Sorry  )


the more the merrier :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

scottydog said:


> Hi there, I'm a new owner and I joined the forum last month or so.... I had a brief meet with some great people on the 5th in the lakes last weekend when I got the heads up about this wed's meet up so I'll pop along if that's O.K?  (see what I did there - ha ha! Sorry  )


Hi Mate were you the guy getting the front grill?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I intended to be there. If I get my tyre(s) sorted I will be there but I might get my wheels powder coated as well, in which case I won't make it.
> ...


Hi Andrew

I can't see the point in my coming to a TT meet without a TT. Two new tyres are now fitted. I just have to check the tracking and camber. The 'damage' to the alloy is very slight, just a tiny nick, so I won't be powder coating. The impact must have been directly to the sidewall where the cut is, about half way up the profile and has only just touched the alloy, so not too bad. I recon it could have been a stray rock fallen from a dry-stone wall; maybe not a pothole or perhaps both :lol:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Packed for work, and got a brew for the drive... aiming to be at hotel for a swim by 4 so should be good too be at OK for 7:30

touch wood


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Packed for work, and got a brew for the drive... aiming to be at hotel for a swim by 4 so should be good too be at OK for 7:30
> 
> touch wood


Where are you staying ? want to meet up ?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Hows the teeth then Andrew ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> Hows the teeth then Andrew ?


Mine are fine


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Hows the teeth then Andrew ?
> ...


Pleased to hear that could not do with both of you complaining :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Packed for work, and got a brew for the drive... aiming to be at hotel for a swim by 4 so should be good too be at OK for 7:30
> ...


Hello up in Seaton burn, so can meet up somewhere, I believe the A19 around silverlink is shut currently!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The teeth are slightly better (temp fillings and a 40min appointment booked)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> The teeth are slightly better (temp fillings and a 40min appointment booked)


Dont let me forget I need a word with you tonight mate


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just leaving to head to Andy A now... hope the A19 is not tooo busy

See you all in a bit


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

jammyd said:


> scottydog said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I'm a new owner and I joined the forum last month or so.... I had a brief meet with some great people on the 5th in the lakes last weekend when I got the heads up about this wed's meet up so I'll pop along if that's O.K?  (see what I did there - ha ha! Sorry  )
> ...


Hi fella, I thought that was you but erred on caution being new to all this!

Yeah that be me! I'm wrestling with a crying 10 month old as we speak so I may be a little late! I've just popped on to double check the time and location so hopefully see you in an hour or so!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cant find the keys to the qS [smiley=bigcry.gif] yellow has a flat battery after cleaning him all day and having the CD on [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] looks like I will have to come in the Golf 
Still at least I am not in the Vectra


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Another canny night and some new faces too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great night , MkII owners in the majority for  the first time


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Great night , MkII owners in the majority for
> the first time


Only because I could not find my keys they were in the boot  
Yep a good night and a few new faces


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice to meet you all 

Little bit of a diversion on the way back but hey it was worth it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Nice to meet you all
> 
> Little bit of a diversion on the way back but hey it was worth it


Did you have a couple od fields to do mate :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I saw some crops and I just had to harvest them


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning

Ditto the above; nearly ready for today's drive; not sure which direction; checking Metcheck; looks glorious nearly everywhere; sunny, crisp, dry, bright...what else could you wish for?

Ain't retirement brilliant? Have a good day folks, whatever you are doing.

Kind regards

Joe & Judy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Good night again, pleased you found your keys andy.  We had quite a diversion on the way back as well.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Good night again, pleased you found your keys andy.  We had quite a diversion on the way back as well.


Did I forget to tell you the A19 was closed :roll:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Great night , MkII owners in the majority for  the first time


not quite correct if you go word for word :wink: 4 of each I think if my eyes were working, and 6 to 5 people in favour of mk1, sadly more mk2's in the car park :? but they were tractors  do they count :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Great night , MkII owners in the majority for  the first time
> ...


That took me a couple of seconds to work out :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Evolution is a wonderful thing...


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

That took me a couple of seconds to work out :roll:[/quote]

ooooh :wink: not a speelling thread I hope 

Evolution is a wonderful thing

yes I know but, but, but the torque its tooo good, any more admissions and I could be committed to the local asylum 

good to meet last night


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Good night again, pleased you found your keys andy.  We had quite a diversion on the way back as well.
> ...


Yes you did :roll: Nice little diversion though. Got left by skiwhiz on the way home as well.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

skiwhiz said:


> yes I know but, but, but the torque its tooo good, any more admissions and I could be committed to the local asylum
> 
> good to meet last night


How did you get on today?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

jammyd said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > yes I know but, but, but the torque its tooo good, any more admissions and I could be committed to the local asylum
> ...


Another long day but fortunately once I got hooked uo I slept through most of it so not to bad considering.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad to hear it went well mate


----------

